# Burr's Wonderful Workouts



## Burr (Sep 13, 2010)

Machine Workout Tuesday

  Beautiful day, 88Degrees, no wind, humidity 70, Wonderful Pure Sun Shine.

  Jets/Rav???s, NYY/TB on two computers (life???s wonderful)  SD/KC starts in an hour.

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press???s                                       7x14 @110# to fail
  Pic???s                                                     5x14 @ 80# to fail
  Front Pull Down???s                                5x14 @ 90# to fail

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                 5x14 @ 50# to fail
  Seated Cable Row???s                             5x14 @110#

  Standing Leg Curls                               5x14 @ 40#
  Seated Leg Ext???s                                  5x14 @ 50#

  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C     4x21 @ me to fail

  5x50 sets of Hand Gripers per day

  Cycling tomorrow, see if I can???t do 30 miles but I am going to have a Amer/Fil boy with me from LA and I don???t think the city kid can stay up with me, 17 year old.

  Pump Hell, I got the PUFFS.


----------



## Burr (Sep 15, 2010)

Machine Workout Thursday’s

  Another wonderful Day. 87.5 humidity 68 and no wind, Pure Sunshine. Had to water the Orchids

  The nice thing about the machine is that you have to do it right, you can’t cheat anyway.
  I think I can do more rep’s because I have to use the Right Form.

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                       6x14 @110#
  Pic’s                                                     6x14 @60# to fail
  Front Pull Down’s                                5x8 @110# to fail
  Front Press Dn                                     6x14 @ 80# to fail slow

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                 5x14 @ 60# to fail
  Seated Cable Row’s                             5x14 @110#

  Standing Leg Curls                               5x14 @ 40#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                  5x14 @ 50#

  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C     4x21 @ me to fail

  Did everything slow, very slow and just let it hurt/burn.
  I am sore but I feel good now, if the NYY win it’ll be OK.

  I’m a happy old man, moved a lot of iron and I feel it.

  I got the Pump Frank, I got the Pump.


----------



## Burr (Dec 14, 2010)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*

  It is raining so today is an easy day in the carport on the machine
  Just enough to stay hard.

*Pipe Twist, *

  Music: Podrunner, “Plug & Play”

  Flat BB Bench Press                         5x21 @110# 
  Cable Crossovers                              5x14 @ 40#

  Incline DB Flyes                               3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                  3x14 @ 25#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                            3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                 3x21@30#

  Tri Set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R      3x21@me

  Feel OK, cold is getting a lot better so I can breathe.


  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2010)

*Burrs Fridays Workout*

  Great Workout today. Pure sunshine 85 degrees and I feel great

*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*2x50=100 Crunches  2x21=42  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music: Ducks Hockey Game ducks missed the bus

  EZ Bar Pull Over’s (Skull crushers)           3x14 @ 40# 
  Close Grip BP EZ Bar Presses                             3x14 @ 45#
  Standing EZ bar Curls                                3x14 @ 40#

  Super set:
  Preacher DB Curls                                               3x14 @ 40#
  Seated Hammer Curls                                 3x14 @ 25#
  These are bad, DOMS hell, I got the Trimble’s

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                     3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                           3x21@30#


  Standing toe Raises       tri set: C, L, and R                   3x21@me

  Just a real great workout, I’m a Happy Old Man

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2010)

Old Mans got go to the doctor Monday and Tuesday for my yearly physical.
  Monday for test, Blood (with PSA and Testosterone)  then Ultra Sound and Tuesday to meet the Doctor.
  I am in great shape if you like pears BP stays around 110/60/ resting pulse 50, moving 62 and I cycle from 120 to 140bps. 

  Damn I hate needles!!


----------



## Burr (Dec 20, 2010)

I lost 9 kidney stones in 14 months, thank you very much. Eating tree leaves!

Fine out about the blood tomorrow.

Still have the Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease and I don't know how to fix it yet!

Wife's stuff not looking good, know more tomorrow
--


----------



## Burr (Dec 21, 2010)

Had my physical Monday and Tuesday, here’s where I stand.
  I lost 9 kidney stones in 14 months. I took two Sambong pills a day for 1g. The pills come from the Sambong tree and you can also make a tea from them.
  This worked for me.
  I also have and have had a None Alcohol Fatty Liver. I have had this for many years and it is part of diabetes. There is nothing or very little I can do about but live with it!
  Blood Test is great.
                  BUT my sugar is out of control. I ran 120-130 for 10 years then I moved over here where everything is sugar. I will take charge of my sugar from today forward and get it back in the 120 area. It has been in the 150-160 area for the last few years. I WILL DO THIS.
  My cholesterol is great 181, it is up from 161 two years ago.
  No one will talk with me about Testosterone and they don’t know how to measure it. I will do a lot of research on my own and go talk with a Chinese Pharmacist the first of the year and see if they know what I am talking about. They do sell a Testosterone pill in a health store.
  So that’s where I stand!
  My wife is another story. She can either get with the program or she is going to fall by the side and I can’t help her.
  She is in bad shape, all her readings are very high and it is up to her. That’s all I can do.


----------



## Burr (Dec 21, 2010)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*


  Been off a week, everything hurt today. Went light and fast to get it over with.

*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*2x50=100  Crunches  2x21=41  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music: Hockey Game

  Flat BB Bench Press                         3x10 @ 85# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                     3x10 @ 85#
  Cable Crossovers                              3x14 @ 40#

  Incline DB Flyes                               3x14 @ 10#
  Shoulder Press                                  3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lats                                           3x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                               3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                        3x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                            3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                 3x21@30#

  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R      3x21@me


  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Belated (yesterday) Birthday, Burr!


----------



## Burr (Jan 2, 2011)

Burr’s New 3 day wkout  Monday
  Monday here, first workout of the year. Went light but did the rep’s. Boy am I going to have the DOMS tomorrow.
  Had the Sunday Night Football game on
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
  Squats[FONT=&quot]                                                [/FONT]3x10 @65# slow and deep[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Tri-Set
              Dead Lift Upright                                        3x10 @ 135#
              Dead Lift Chest                                            3x10 @ 135#
              Dead Lift Waist                                           3x10 @ 135#
  Front Seated Pull Downs “short bar”               3x14 @120#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                     3x14 @120#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     3x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                        3x21 @ me#
  Wonderful Day, full sunshine 80f and no wind.
  Life’s Great, Enjoy my Friends


----------



## Burr (Jan 4, 2011)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*

  Second Great Workout of the New Year.
  I still have the DOMS in my legs from Monday.


*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music: It???s a Sousa Day, Marching around loading plates and humming to the tunes.

  Pure Sunshine 80.5F, a little wind

  Flat BB Bench Press                         3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                     3x10 @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                              3x14 @ 35#

  Incline DB Flyes                               3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                  3x14 @ 45#
  Side Lats                                           3x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                               3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                        3x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                            3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                 3x21@30#

  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R      3x21@me

  Don???t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life???s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Jan 9, 2011)

Machine Workout Monday
  It has rained the last three days

  I will workout two days a week and try for three. I will cycle two days a week and try for three.
  The “New Deal” says that the body needs three days to recover and that you will get bigger if you do a two day routine.
  I’m getting lazy in my old age so I think this two day thing is right on and that’s what I think I’ll do.

  Music: 100 Workout Tunes

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                      5x14 @115# 
  Pic’s    (Butter Fly)                             5x14 @55#
  Front Pull Down’s                              5x14 @115#

  One Arm Cable Cross Overs              5x14 @ 45#
  Seated Cable Row’s                           5x14 @115#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                             5x14 @ 35#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                5x14 @ 35#

  Tri Set:
  Standing Toe Raises   L-R-C              3x21 @ me 

  Just a great day, had to make myself get out there but I feel great.
  The machine makes you do it right so you can’t get hurt.

  Don't forget the gripper, 3x50 everyday


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2011)

Burr said:


> *Burrs Wednesday Workout*
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Music: It???s a Sousa Day, Marching around loading plates and humming to the tunes.



Awesome! 

I almost missed this entry.  Would definitely join in the fun. lol


----------



## Burr (Jan 12, 2011)

Burr’s New Two Day Routine
  First things first, 2 Tylenol  
  Music: 100 Workout tunes

  Yoga 15 minutes 
  Balance and twisting. You’re only as young as your spine

  Tri-set with spine twist, crunches @ leg raises.
  Crunches legs up, ankles crossed            3x50= 150
  Leg Raises                              3x10= 30Killer

  Overhead Press DB’s            3x14 @ 35#
  Bench Press                            3x14 @ 85#
  Bent Over Rowing                 3x14 @ 85#
  EZ Bar Curls preacher                  3x14 @ 25#
*Triceps Extensions DB’s      3x14 @ 25#*

  Squats                                     3x14 @ 95#
  Deadlifts Tri Set                           3x14 @ 85#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Ext.                  3x14 @ 35#
  Seated Leg Curls                   3x14 @ 45#

  Calf Raises tri-set C-L-R= 180 rep’s          3x20 @ me

  IN The Door I workout in the yard
  Took two hours and I worked hard and slow.
  I’m a little sore already but that’s good.
  I’ll try to change a few things from Monday to Thursday, things I like.


----------



## Burr (Jan 16, 2011)

Monday Reeve’s two-day full body workout
  First things first, 3 Ibroprofen 

  Another wonderful Workout. 75f,  a little wind &  cloudy.
  I must have banged my left elbow last week because I have a little bag of blood hanging down that gets big and small at will. Feels funny. Had this 40 years ago and I’ve go it again.

  Ducks Hockey game on (we are winning)
  Yoga 15 minutes 
  Balance and twisting. You’re only as young as your spine

  Tri-set with spine twist, crunches @ leg raises.
  Crunches legs up, ankles crossed     3x50= 150
  Leg Raises                       3x10= 30

  Overhead Press DB’s     4x14 @ 35’s#
  Bench Press DB’s           4x14,12,10,10 @ 85#
  Bent Over Rowing tri-set    4x14 @ 35’s#
  EZ Bar Curls concentration      4x14 @ 75#
*Triceps Ext DB’s            4x14 @ 25’s#*

  Squats                              4x10 @ 50#
  Deadlifts                          4x10 @ 85#

  Super Set
  Leg Curls                         4x14@ 30#
  Leg Ext                            4x14@ 40#

  Calf Raises tri-set            3x20 @ me

  Out The Door


----------



## Burr (Jan 26, 2011)

Machine Workout Thursday.
  What a great workout, took my time, worked slow and let it burn baby burn.
  My hips are very tired for some reason.

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                      5x14 @120#
  Pic’s, flies                                            5x14 @50# 
  Front Pull Down’s                              5x14 @120# 
  Tri rope pull downs                             5x14@50#
  Tri push downs                                   5x14@60#

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                5x14 @ 40# 
  Seated Cable Row’s                           5x14 @120#

  Super set:
  Standing Leg Curls                             5x14 @ 30#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                5x14 @ 40#

  Tri set:
  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C   5x21 @ me 

  Wonderful day 82.6 full sunshine and windy.
  Had the Hockey game on the computer.

  Life’s Wonderful Enjoy It


----------



## Burr (Feb 6, 2011)

Machine Workout 

  Did this light machine workout today, have lots of back plain but I worked thru it.
  My sugar is up; I am going to have to go back to a three days workout and three days cycling. That’s that.

  Have/had the Super Bowl on and took the laptop to the carport so could watch the game while I worked out.
  Temp was up to 90f but it has cooled way off the 85f, may have to put a shirt on. (Ha-ha)

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                      6x14 @110#
  Pic’s                                                    5x14 @60# to fail
  Front Pull Down’s                              5x10 @110# to fail

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                5x14 @ 40# to fail
  Seated Cable Row’s                           5x14 @110#

  Standing Leg Curls                             5x14 @ 40#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                5x14 @ 50#

  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C   4x21 @ me to fail


----------



## Burr (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Ride Today,
  No music, just the wonderful sound of the wind in my ears.
  Full Sunshine, temp. about 90f
  20 miles on a two mile loop, 75 rpm’s about 17mph.
  New Polar CS200cad coming tomorrow. Really looking forward to it. It will sure make the bike go faster and I’ll have lots of things to play with while riding into a wall for not looking.
  Reward, Big Yellow Banana!
  Thank You Lord.


----------



## Burr (Feb 20, 2011)

Burr’s New 3 day workout  Monday Under The Shade Tree
  What a great workout, I got the pump. I felt so good I was strutting and there was no one to see me.
  85f, full sunshine, music 100 workout songs turned up very loud.
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
  Squats[FONT=&quot]                                                [/FONT]3x10 @110# slow and deep[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Super Set
              Dead Lift Upright                                        3x10 @ 110#
  Front Seated Pull Downs “short bar”               3x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                     3x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)                    3x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     3x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                        3x21 @ me#

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

Been doing a lot of cycling


----------



## Burr (Feb 20, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]SENIOR SMARTS[/FONT]* 

[FONT=&quot]
    A lawyer and a senior 
    citizen are sitting next to each
    other on a long flight.

    The lawyer is thinking 
    that seniors are so dumb that he
    could get one over 
    on them easy.

    So the lawyer asks 
    if the senior would like to play a fun
    game.

    The senior is tired 
    and just wants to take a nap, so he
    politely declines 
    and tries to catch a few winks.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
    The lawyer persists, 
    saying that the game is a lot of fun. I
    ask you a question, 
    and if you don't know the answer, you
    pay me only $5. Then 
    you ask me one, and if I don't know
    the answer, I will 
    pay you $500, he says.

    This catches the 
    senior's attention and to keep the lawyer
    quiet, he agrees 
    to play the game.

    The lawyer asks the 
    first question. 'What's the distance
    from the Earth to 
    the Moon?'

    The senior doesn't 
    say a word, but reaches into his pocket,
    pulls out a five-dollar 
    bill, and hands it to the lawyer.

    Now it's the senior's 
    turn. He asks the lawyer, 'What
    goes up a hill with 
    three legs, and comes down with four?'

    The lawyer uses his 
    laptop and searches all references he
    could find on the Net.

    He sends e-mails 
    to all the smart friends he knows; all to
    no avail. After 
    an hour of searching, he finally gives
    up.

    He wakes the senior 
    and hands him $500. The senior
    pockets the $500 
    and goes right back to sleep.

    The lawyer is going 
    nuts not knowing the answer. He wakes
    the senior up and 
    asks, 'Well, so what goes up a hill with
    three legs and comes 
    down with four?'

    The senior reaches 
    into his pocket, hands the lawyer $5 and
    goes back to sleep.

    [/FONT]


----------



## Burr (Feb 22, 2011)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*

  I almost can’t walk, I got the DOMs from Monday. It took 2 minutes to touch my toes for the Yoga. BUT, I did it.

  Cool today, only 87f with just a little wind.

  Music was 100 workout tunes again. I like that “I’m  a Dirty Girl” song

*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*2x100=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music:

  Flat BB Bench Press                         3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                     3x10 @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                              3x14 @ 35#

  Incline DB Flyes                               3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                  3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lats                                           3x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                               3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                        3x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                            3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                 3x21@30#

  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R      3x21@me

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Feb 27, 2011)

Burr’s New 3 day Workkout  Monday
  Down day, went light and slow. Weather overcast
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 stretches (4 full back twists).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
  Squats[FONT=&quot]                                                         [/FONT]3x10 @95# slow and deep[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                    3x10 @ 95#
   Front Seated Pull Downs            “short bar”               3x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                     3x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)                    3x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     3x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                        3x21 @ me#

  I’ll try to get a good ride in tomorrow.
  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

Burr said:


> *[FONT=&quot]SENIOR SMARTS[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The senior reaches
> into his pocket, hands the lawyer $5 and
> ...



ahahahHAHAH  I love that one! Nice.

And a great journal, Burr! _*YOU *_Da Man!


----------



## Burr (Mar 13, 2011)

Burr’s New 3 day Workout Monday
  Beautiful Day, 90 degrees clears sky’s.
  Music: BoogieTherapy.com
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twists).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
*Squats*[FONT=&quot]                                                         [/FONT]*4x10 @95# slow and deep*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                    4x10 @ 135# shoulder way back.
   Front Seated Pull Downs            “long  bar”               4x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                     4x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)                    4x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     4x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @45#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                        3x21 @ me#
  One hour 20 minutes, slow and deep. Did a little “Break Dancing” to the Boogie Music.
  What a great day, I feel wonderful but I’m sure the DOMS are just around the corner waiting for me to take my afternoon nap.

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Burr (Mar 15, 2011)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*


  Great ride yesterday, 25 miles, 20mph wind on half of 2 mile lap. Avg. speed 13mph and avg. rpm 67. Fell good.


*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music: NHL, Kings the SJ

  Flat BB Bench Press                         4x5   @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                     4x5   @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                              4x14 @ 35#

  Incline DB Flyes                               4x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                  4x14 @ 25#
  Side Lats                                           4x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                               4x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                        4x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                            3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                 3x21@30#

  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R      3x21@me

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Hope the wind keeps going north-east from Japan. Live Japan TV in English: NHK WORLD English

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2011)

Solid work!


----------



## Burr (Mar 27, 2011)

Found out why I’ve been hurting so much!
  I got Diabetic Neuropathy!
Diabetic neuropathy - MayoClinic.com

  BUT, that’s OK; I’ll work with it, around it or thought it. I will stay hard until the day I die.
  I have all the special shoes that look like “duck feet” and what ever. So I’ll just keep going maybe a little different then before, may use the machine more often but I’ll stay hard!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

How severe is this, Burr? Pain, numbness? What are your symptoms?


----------



## Burr (Mar 28, 2011)

Feet hurt all the time. Getting up from a chair kills me.

But I find that the more I workout and cycle the less it hurt!

It only hurts when I stop so I don't stop!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

That sucks, man. 

I about buckled over at the waist getting out of my chair. Lower back is a time bomb. lol

But I wouldn't trade you, friend. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Burr (Mar 28, 2011)

Curt start doing hyperextension three times a week. Go slow and go all the way down then up pass horizontal, come up fast then hold it for a second. Do reps of 10 as you can work into it, maybe 4 sets.

I've been reading a lot of your workouts and each time I think you should stay with some of the old proven workouts that built men.

How start doing the Hyer's like I said and see if your back doesn't get better fast.

Now say yes sir and do it.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

^ lol Yes, sir!

Not sure about that up past horizontal part, though. OUCH!


----------



## Burr (Apr 2, 2011)

No, it won't hurt. It's natural.

Just try'em for a month and see how much better your lower back will feel!


----------



## Burr (Apr 4, 2011)

Burr's Great Monday Machine Workout

 Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                       5x14 @110#
  Pic’s                                                     5x14 @60# to fail
  Front Pull Down’s                                5x8 @110# to fail

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                 5x14 @ 40# to fail
  Seated Cable Row’s                             5x14 @110#

  Standing Leg Curls                               5x14 @ 40#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                  5x14 @ 50#

  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C     4x21 @ me to fail


----------



## Burr (Apr 19, 2011)

Wednesday Machine Workout
  By: Jelly Legs

  Pipe Twist

  15 minutes Yoga, with Leg Raises 4x20=80, 
  & Crunches 4x50=200

  Bench Press                                                     5x14 @110#
  Pic’s                                                                5x14 @40#
  Front Pull Down                                             5x14 @50#
  Front Push Downs                                          5x14 @ 50#

  One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x14 @ 30#
  Seated Cable Rows                                         5x14 @ 80#

  Standing Leg Curls                                         5x14 @ 30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                              5x14 @ 40#

  Great workout, feel great. Went slow and deep!
  Enjoyed the Canucks/Chi and the NYY games and have the Dodgers on now.

  Think I’ll get the flash cards out and do a full 1 hours Yoga workout tomorrow, maybe even longer. Just depends on how I feel.

[FONT=&quot]Burr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Orchids & Roses[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.greenchange.org[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Green Change is a community of people with Green values:  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Justice, democracy, sustainability and non-violence.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We work together to share Green art, politics and culture.[/FONT]


----------



## Burr (May 3, 2011)

Tuesday 05/04/11

 Burr’s Three Day Yoga Routine Tue, Wed & Sat.
  Hold All Position for 10-15 Breaths and Perceive Breath With-in Chest While Doing So.
1)      Oak, Dancing God, Loving The World & Holly Fig
2)      Awakening The Powers
3)      Triangle II, Side Bend in Cross legged Posture II, Side Bend Cross Legged Posture I.
4)      Twisted Standing Posture, Twist in Standing Position, Crocodile I, Crocodile II, Crocodile III.
5)      Cobra, Fish I,
6)      Large Seal
7)      Meditation Posture. I spend minutes in this pose thinking and being thankful.


----------



## Burr (May 3, 2011)

Wednesday 05/04/11

Full Body Machine Workout

DOMS Tomorrow


----------



## Burr (May 8, 2011)

Big storm just missed, power off 14 hours, nice and cool 77f and nice rain we need so bad.

Had the Hockey playoff game on the Laptop during workout, this has been a great, close and fun to watch playoff's.

I got ape arms today, feel like they are dragging the ground.

I had a great Machine workout today after a nice pipe warm-up. I feel good about what I did and tomorrow is a FULL Yoga workout.

Life's great enjoy


----------



## Burr (May 10, 2011)

Great Machine Volume Workout!
Have to go with Volume because I can't get enough weight on the machine (110 max)

Had to put a little BenGay on my shoulders, I did 8 sets around.

Had a great Yoga full body exercise yesterday. I felt & looked like Sad Sack after Sgt got finished with him.

Got the SJ hockey game and the NNY game on the computer


Life's great, enjoy!


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

^^^ lol


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

Burr said:


> Great Machine Volume Workout!
> Have to go with Volume because I can't get enough weight on the machine (110 max)
> 
> Had to put a little BenGay on my shoulders, I did 8 sets around.
> ...



Oops! I got my cartoons mixed up.


----------



## Burr (May 15, 2011)

Machine Workout Monday.
  What a great workout, took my time, worked slow and let it burn baby burn.
  My hips are very tired for some reason.

  Yoga 15 minutes, Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 4x10 @ to fail (this kills me)

  Bench Press’s                                      6x14 @120#
  Pic’s, flies                                            6x14 @50# 
  Tri rope pull downs                             5x14@50#

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                5x14 @ 40# 
  Seated Cable Row’s                           5x14 @120#

  Super set:
  Standing Leg Curls                             5x14 @ 30#
  Seated Leg Ext’s                                5x14 @ 40#

  Tri set:
  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C   5x21 @ me 

  Wonderful day 91 degrees full sunshine, very hot..
  Had the Hockey game on the computer and NYY on the comp radio.

  Life’s Wonderful Enjoy It


----------



## Burr (May 18, 2011)

Well crap, I let myself get out of control. The 10 pounds I lost I found.
  This old man easy life style just doesn’t get it. I reinstalled my Weightware and CycliStats software and found out I am a fat slob.  The machine workout just doesn’t get it so back to the free weights tomorrow.
  I cycled hard today for just 10 miles. RPM’s 68, MPH 11.8 and where I had to work to get my heart rate up to 130bpm 3 months ago today I had to work to get it down to 130 (it wanted to stay at 140)
  I weight 236 today and I will be down to 128 on November 18th. I have to either burn or not eat 500 calories a day.
  My arm is down from 18” to 15” and waists we won’t talk about, calf are 18 and very cut, neck is 18 also. 
  I will be a good boy and do right from today on!


----------



## Burr (May 19, 2011)

*Burrs Fridays Workout Free Weights*

  In the gym

*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200 Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Music:  100 workout tunes

  EZ Bar Pull Over’s (Skull crushers)           4x14@ 50 
  Close Grip BP EZ Bar Presses                             4x14@ 50
  Standing EZ bar Curls                                5x14 @ 50#

  Super set:
  Preacher DB Curls                                               3x14 @ 24#
  Seated Hammer Curls                                 3x14 @ 25#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                     3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                           3x21@30#


  Standing toe Raises       tri set: C, L, and R                   3x21@me

  OK, back in the gym. I’ll get out my gym workout and get back to them on Monday

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (May 23, 2011)

*Monday Workout @ Vince’s Gym*
*What really really REALLY great workout! I moved some iron, The little guys just watched with their eyes wide open. I did this workout and was out the door while they were still playing at nothing.*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       4x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           4x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  4x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        4x8010 @120#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 4x8-10 @120#
              Bench Press Decline                                  4x8-10 @120#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           5x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  5x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          4x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @ 50#
  Tri Set:
              Calf Machine           C,L,R                           4x21@ 50#


----------



## Burr (May 24, 2011)

Wednesday’s Workout  Vince’s
  Wow, I still got the DOMs from Monday. Another great workout, pushed some iron listened to some good music and didn’t talk to anyone.

  Typhoon coming in tomorrow I may not be able to get to the gym Friday. BUT, we sure need the rain/water.

  Music, 100 workout songs. Love that “Dirty Girl”

  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 2x10=20 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me*
  Biceps Tri-set:
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls wide grip      4x14  #35  Very Slow
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls Rev Grip       4x14  #35  Very Slow
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls Close Grip    4x14  #35  Very slow
                  And The Killer:
  EZ Bar Preacher Curls       4x14 #35 Very Slow
  Triceps Tri-sets:
  Triceps Pushdowns Rev Grip            4x14 #75 Slowly
  Triceps Pushdowns Wide Grip         4x14 #75 Slowly
  Triceps Pushdowns Neutral Grip    4x14 # 75 Slowly
  Belted and wrapped knees:
            Barbell Deadlift’s                        4x10 #135
            Bent-over Barbell Row’s                    4x5   #135
            Leg Press Machine                      4x10 #445


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Are you in any danger from the typhoon?


----------



## Burr (May 24, 2011)

Only if something falls on my head.

No, I'm way in land, I have a genarator (30 gal. gas) and 25 gal's of fresh water, a months food and a hand pump well. A 4x4 pickup full of gas.

And we are 32 feet above Sea Level. 

Guiguinto, Philippines Forecast : Weather Underground

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Burr (May 26, 2011)

*Friday Workout @ Vince’s Gym** in The Philippiness*
  Damn I’m glad it’s an easy day. My legs and feet are killing me. Welcome back to the gym Old Man!

  Just did a nice easy workout, pushed to go slow and let it burn, Pulled the Yoga real hard and IF I didn’t hurt so much from this “Come Back Week” I would say how great I feel and how happy I am.
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x10=40 

*Hyper extension                                            4x10 @me*
  Shrug Tri-set:
            DB Shrug behind back                        4x25 #65
            DB Shrugs                                                4x25 #65
            DB Shrugs to front                                4x25 #65
  SuperSet:
            1.
  DB One Arm Bent Rows            4x14 #65
                     DB Bench Press Inclined           4x14 #35  
            2.
                     Rev DB Flies                                  4x20 #10
                     DB Flies                                          4x20 #25
  Tri Set:
  Toe Raises        C, L, R.                          3x21 @ me# 239#

  Funny, got one of those Boxer types in the gym strutting around like his crap don’t stink, likes to cut you off as you walk around the gym. Wonder how he would look in TireTool!
  I did get him to start re-racking his weights by shaming him!


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2011)

Burr said:


> *Only if something falls on my head.
> *
> No, I'm way in land, I have a genarator (30 gal. gas) and 25 gal's of fresh water, a months food and a hand pump well. A 4x4 pickup full of gas.
> 
> ...



lol  Nothing better fall on your head!



Burr said:


> *Friday Workout @ Vince???s Gym** in The Philippiness*
> Damn I???m glad it???s an easy day. My legs and feet are killing me. Welcome back to the gym Old Man!
> (snip)
> 
> ...



One in every gym? Glad he's at least re-racking his weights. 

I have a few gym pet peeves and that's definitely on the list. 

Hope your legs and feet are giving you some relief.


----------



## Burr (May 26, 2011)

Fixing to take a World Class Nap with my iPod and feet up.


----------



## Burr (May 29, 2011)

*Monday Workout @ Vince’s Gym*
*Damn, it’s Monday again. Sure hope that come back week two doesn’t hurt like last week. I feel good today and most of the DOMS are gone from last week.*
*                Did three sets today and see if I feel better today.*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 3x50=150Leg raises 3x20=60 
*Hyper extension                                                   3x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 3x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               3x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           3x14 @ 20#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       3x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           3x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  3x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             3x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 3x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        3x10 @120#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 3x8-10 @120#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Downs Front neutral grip         3x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  3x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          3x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @ 50#
  Tri Set:
              Calf Machine           C,L,R                           3x21@ 50#
  Got the trembles in the shoulders today. Did a nice slow workout and I can feel it.
  One hour fifteen minutes and out the door. Music was 100 workout tunes and I played the Air Drums all over the gym. Filipinos just hawk at the Big American. (I drive’em nuts)


----------



## Burr (May 31, 2011)

Damn Wednesday, 
                  Got in the gym, put Sousa on my iPod and got ready for a great workout. Went in the open area did my pipe stretch then bent over to touch my toes and went right to my knees. I’m Stoned Again.  I did some of my Yoga but could not work it out so I came home. 
                  Took three Ibuprofens and sure will be glad when it feels better. I had 9 kidney Stones two years ago and got them dissolved and have been feeling good but I knew I was fixing to have another.
                  I take something called “Sambong”; it’s made from the Sambong tree and works great to dissolve the stones. The trouble is that ones you have kidney stones they always come back never will forget my first one.
                  Also, with my new mindset I think I can make myself workout at home, then I don’t have to put up with crap all over the gym. So I will workout at home and let them keep their mess.


----------



## Burr (Jun 2, 2011)

Friday, June 03, 2011

  Morning Folks,
                  Tried a few twist and pulls and I think it’s best if I just wait until Monday before I try a workout.

                  Feel a little better but I do know where the area is. I’ll just take it very easy for the next few days.


----------



## Burr (Jun 10, 2011)

Machine Workout Saturday, June 11, 2011
  Welcome back Burr. Did a light weight machine workout and I feel good. Dave shamed me in his newsletter so I had to get off my butt.

  We have had 5 days of light rain, we sure needed it but everything sure feels wet.

  Bench Press’s                                      5x14 @80#
  Pic’s, flies                                            5x14 @50# 
  Front Pull Down’s                              5x14 @80# 
  Tri rope pull downs                             5x14@50#
  Tri push downs                                   5x14@60#

  One Arm Cable Cross Over                5x14 @ 40# 
  Seated Cable Row’s                           5x14 @120#


  Tri set:
  Standing Toe Raises Tri-Set  L-R-C   5x21 @ me 

  Had the Hockey game on the Laptop computer in the carport.
  NNY on the computer radio, 6-1 and they are about to stop the game for rain.

  I will do Yoga and a full workout Monday

  Life’s Wonderful Enjoy It


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Burr (Jun 27, 2011)

*Monday Workout @ New Gym*
*This is a great gym with some big guy for the Philippines. I did move some iron today my back was great, never even thought about it.*
*Music was 100 workout tunes. Walked around do my “Air Drums & Bass Guitar”, drives the locals crazy *
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       4x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           4x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  4x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        4x8010 @120#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 4x8-10 @120#
              Bench Press Decline                                  4x8-10 @120#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           5x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  5x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          4x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @ 50#

              Toe machine                                                4x21@ 437#
  Out the door

  Just a great workout


----------



## Burr (Jun 29, 2011)

Wednesday’s Workout  New Gym
  I killed myself today. Or it feels like it. What a great workout, I can’t put my finger in my ear. 
  I just had a great this is a great gym and only two people in the morning, thank you very much.
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 2x10=20 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me*
  Biceps Tri-set:
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls wide grip      4x14  #35  Very Slow
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls Rev Grip       4x14  #35  Very Slow
  EZ Bar Bic’s Curls Close Grip    4x14  #35  Very slow
                  And The Killer:
  EZ Bar Preacher Curls       4x14 #35 Very Slow
  Triceps Tri-sets:
  Triceps Pushdowns Rev Grip            4x14 #75 Slowly
  Triceps Pushdowns Wide Grip         4x14 #75 Slowly
  Triceps Pushdowns Neutral Grip    4x14 # 75 Slowly
  Belted:
            Barbell Deadlift                           4x10 #135
            Bent-over Barbell Row              4x5   #145
            Leg Press Machine                      4x10 #500
  Super Sets, Lower Body
  Leg Curls, single leg                    4x14 #45
            Leg Ext, single leg                      4x14 #45
  Tri Set:
  Toe Raises        C, L, R.                          3x21 @ me# 339#


----------



## Burr (Jul 1, 2011)

*Friday Workout *
*Easy day today, got in three very good workouts this week and I feel great about myself. My arms were very sore yesterday but they are OK today.*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x10=40 

*Hyper extension                                            4x10 @me*
  Shrug  Up the rack & down the rack        2x21 55-85#
  SuperSet:
            1.
  DB One Arm Bent Rows            3x14 #65
                     DB Bench Press Inclined           3x14 #65  
            2.
                     Rev DB Flies                                  4x20 #10
                     DB Flies                                          4x20 #25



  Toe Raises                                               3x21 @ 437#

  Another great day in the gym. Tomorrow is cycling day, 20 miles at 66rpm’s HR around 120bpm.

  Life’s wonderful, enjoy every minute. I Do!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

Burr said:


> Wednesday???s Workout  New Gym
> I killed myself today. (snip)



*VOLUME!* Wow, brother.

You _did _kill yourself. I've gotta step up my game.


----------



## Burr (Jul 4, 2011)

*Monday Workout *
  Great Workout today. Did everything and enjoyed. No trembles today and I don’t think there will be DOMS tomorrow.
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       4x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           4x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  4x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        4x8010 @75#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 4x8-10 @75#
              Bench Press Decline                                  4x8-10 @75#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           5x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  5x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          4x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @ 50#
  Tri Set:
              Calf Machine           C,L,R                           4x21@ 436#
  4th here so I played 50 American Patriotic songs.
  Freedoms Great, Life’s Great, ENJOY


----------



## Burr (Jul 5, 2011)

Great easy ride today, little wind and misting.
  Enjoyed until the rain started. Got in 11 miles.
  Avg. spd. 7.9, Avg. HR 111, RPM’s 57
  Just a nice ride


----------



## Burr (Jul 6, 2011)

*Monday Workout @ Vince’s Gym*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#

  I got into a major BS session and so much for the workout but, I out lied a lot of’em!!!

  If it stops raining I get in a great ride in the morning.

  See You All


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

Burr said:


> I got into a major BS session and so much for the workout *but, I out lied a lot of???em!!!*



 haHA 

Yes! And BS sessions really can be some of the best days in the gym.

Did you get that bike ride in or did it rain? It was pouring here today!


----------



## Burr (Jul 10, 2011)

It's just raining to much to ride but well see Tuesday.


----------



## Burr (Jul 10, 2011)

*Friday Workout *
*Short but very hard workout.*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x10=40 

*Hyper extension                                            4x10 @me*
  Shrug Tri-set:
            DB Shrug behind back                        3x25 #65
            DB Shrugs                                                3x25 #65
            DB Shrugs to front                                3x25 #65
            Had to use straps for a better grip.
  SuperSet:
            1.
  DB One Arm Bent Rows            4x14 #65
                     DB Bench Press Inclined           4x14 #65  
            2.
                     Rev DB Flies                                  4x20 #20
                     DB Flies                                          4x20 #30

  Tri Set:
  Toe Raises        C, L, R.                          3x21 @ 339#
  Did these slow and my legs are sure sore


----------



## Burr (Jul 12, 2011)

*Monday Workout A&H Gym*
*What a great workout, I did it all but it took over two hours*
  Yoga:
  4 Balance & 7 Stretches 
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 3x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               3x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           3x14 @ 25#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       3x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           3x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  3x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        3x8010 @100#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 3x8-10 @100#
              Bench Press Decline                                  3x8-10 @100#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           3x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  3x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          3x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @ 50#
  Tri Set:
              Calf Machine           C,L,R                           3x21@ 337#

  Tuesdays Great Bike Ride

  Got in 15 miles before the rain started.


----------



## Burr (Jul 25, 2011)

*Monday Workout @ A&H Gym*
*What a great workout, I feel great about myself and I’m getting big again. Spending about two hours in the gym with the Yoga but I enjoy it so much and I DON’T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO ANYWAY!*
  Yoga:
  Full 30 minutes Yoga poseing. Worked hard on Balance and back twisting.
  Crunches 4x50=200 Leg raises 4x20=80 
*Hyper extension                                                   4x10 @me **Love this*
  Biceps Tri Set:
              EZ Bar Preacher Rev. Curl            s                      4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 50 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#
  Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       4x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           4x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  4x14 @ 10#
  Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 40#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
  TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        4x8010 @120#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 4x8-10 @120#
              Bench Press Decline                                  4x8-10 @120#
  Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           5x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  5x14 @ 110#
  Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          4x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @ 50#
  Tri Set:
              Calf Machine           C,L,R                           4x21@ 50#
  And out the door. Great Workout.
  Life’s Good, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Aug 9, 2011)

Spent a week going very slow with some kind of flu bug. I was very sick for 4 days.
Had a very nice Monday workout on Tuesday. Did 2 sets around so I wouldn't over do it.

Should be back full time, I'll just have to go slow for a week, I'm weak still.


----------



## Burr (Aug 17, 2011)

Burr’s new 3 day Workout Monday
  Got an old new workout, less items but pushing myself as hard as I can. Everything to fail!
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 stretches (4 full back twists).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
*Squats*[FONT=&quot]                                                         [/FONT]*3x10 @95# slow and deep*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                    3x10 @ 95#
   Front Seated Pull Downs            “short bar”               3x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                     3x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)                    3x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     3x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                        3x21 @ me#

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


*Burrs Wednesday Workout*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*

*4x50=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*

  Music:
  Flat BB Bench Press                                   3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                              3x10 @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                                        3x14 @ 35#
  Incline DB Flyes                                           3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                            3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lats                                                        3x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                                          3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                                     3x45 @95#
  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                         3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x21@30#
  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R  3x21@me
  These are Monday and Wednesdays workout. Monday about killed me because I haven’t been doing squats and the Tuesdays DOMS were bad!

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Aug 22, 2011)

Burr’s New 3 day Workout  Monday
  Just a real nice workout today. Had a new guy workout with me, bet he can’t move tomorrow and I took it easy on him. He was one of the reg. But he had never done much before.
  I feel great about my workout today.
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
*Squats*[FONT=&quot]                                                         [/FONT]*3x10 @95# slow and deep*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                    3x10 @ 95#
   Front Seated Pull Downs            “short bar”              3x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows             (slow & deep)                    3x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)                   3x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
              Standing Leg Curls                                     3x14 @ 35#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                       3x21 @ me#

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Burr (Sep 1, 2011)

Old Burr's working out hard three days a week and putting the kids to shame. Haven't been posting because of time but I am moving the iron.
    Can't cycle because of the rain (four months of big time rain) but I do "think" about riding hard and wishfully looking at the sky's. I do ride my trainer but it's just not the same as a nice long ride.

Also, Why is RX Muscle Blocked, what happened?


----------



## Burr (Sep 18, 2011)

Morning Wonderful Folks,
   I'm still moving iron three days a week, back in the gym I started in here 6 years ago.
   I am really working hard and slow trying to get a little bigger, I'm hard but I want to get bigger again. 
   I went to 5 sets maxed out to fail on each set. I took my time and worked hard and slow to get the max hurt/burn.
   I am going to bulk up, I am tried of just being BUFT! If the rain will ever stop/slow down I will get back to cycling 20 miles three times a week.
   Going to have a nice set of DOMS tomorrow.

PS: Wonder why RX Muscle is blocked??


----------



## Burr (Sep 20, 2011)

A big Question!
   Mr. Philippines of 1962 owns the gym I am in now and he noticed me going slow on my flies and stuff and HE SAID.
   I should go fast just 1-2-3-4 and stay with it if I want to get big! That going slow will make my size go down.
   Is this right? I have been wondering why my arms and legs are getting small so I have been adding weight and sets and going slow to fail and I am still getting smaller.
   I'm 69.9 but still a big guy and strong. I haven't seen anyone my age over here that can do shit and few in the states! My arms were 18-19 inches two years ago and have gone down to like 16-17.
   I want to get big, stay big and they can pry the bar from my fingers when I die!
   How about some comment's!!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

Burr said:


> A big Question!
> *Mr. Philippines of 1962 owns the gym I am in now and he noticed me going slow on my flies and stuff and HE SAID.
> I should go fast just 1-2-3-4 and stay with it if I want to get big! That going slow will make my size go down.
> Is this right?* I have been wondering why my arms and legs are getting small so I have been adding weight and sets and going slow to fail and I am still getting smaller.
> ...



I'd definitely at least _try out_ the advice offered by a Mr. Philippines, Burr.

How's the weather? Getting rides in? We had some severe flooding around the school district -- two days closed recently!


----------



## Burr (Sep 22, 2011)

Ya I am Curt but I pulled my back a little on the spider thingy and so I am staying home today and taking it easy.

We had another big rain this morning and we have two big storms close to us I guess the rains are going to keep raining. Maybe there is something to all this stuff Gore is putting out!!


----------



## Burr (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, We are going to be hit big time tonight and tomorrow. The storm is bigger than the island so we are going to get wet.
        We are on the good side right now if it doesn't move further south. All we should get is a lot of rain, lots of rain!
        We should be OK, we have most everything we need, water, food, propane and a DC fan plus a generator that we can run every 50 hours for the Refrigerator and charge the battery for the fan and even the AC for an hour or so. No need to waste the amp's.
        I do have a great wireless cell type DSL Network and laptop so I may be able to get out if the power is off but the cell tower has power.

        OK, you know where, what when and how so take care and we'll see what happens. I also have a 4x4 pickup. Maybe nothing will happen and it will all be for nothing.

  Burr


----------



## Burr (Oct 3, 2011)

After two typhoons and days of power out (I have a generator), no phone (we have two cell systems) and my cell-based & Wi-Fi ISP’s stayed up I did a great home work out on “The Damn Machine”
  I feel great but I will have the DOMS tomorrow.
  Bench Press                                                       5x14 @ 110
  Pick Flies                                                              5x14 @ 45
  Pull Dn behind head                                       5x14 @45
  Leg Ext                                                                  5x14 @35
  Standing Leg Curls                                           5x14 @ 25
  Toe raises                                                            3x21 @ me 239
  I am taking a 10 week course in AI so I think I’ll workout at hone to save time.
  Lift’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Oct 7, 2011)

A nice week, I worked out at home just using the machine but I enjoyed it
  I also cycled on my oil trainer and enjoyed that as much as you can cycling inside with a fan blowing wind in your face. Want to go faster, turn up the fan.
  [FONT=&quot]I have a hard time getting my pulse over a 100. This is great, my recovery time is less than 10 minutes to[/FONT] 60 BPM and when I sit and cool off I drop to 50. If I stop working out, cycling then my heart rate goes right up to 120-139 as soon as I start. I have my monitor alarm set for 90-129 and I try to stay within these limits. 
                  I did a full body workout on the machine with 5 sets and 14 to 20 reps’s on most everything.  I watched the NYY  go down the tubes this week, that’s sad but that’s life. I also watched hockey all on my computer because none of that is on TV over here. Sure like the Rugby, wish I could have played when I was young.
                  Taking a course in AI (Artificial Intelligence) with the Prerequisites of Probability and Linear Algebra, I have been studying my old butt off for the last few weeks plus refreshing on Python (not the ones that keep the mice out of the kitchen).
  Guess this is my life until the first of the year, that’s all I’ll have time for. (plus the stock market every night)
  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey man awesome Log how old are you?? 69? Damn man you put in more work then I do in the gym I got to step my game up  are you taking any supplements currently?


----------



## Burr (Oct 7, 2011)

PurchasePepRep said:


> Hey man awesome Log how old are you?? 69? Damn man you put in more work then I do in the gym I got to step my game up  are you taking any supplements currently?



No, just mostly work and "try" not to talk. I'll be home most of the time the rest of the year but I have a full gym plus the "Machine" so I'm set to stay big or get bigger!

You selling stuff?


----------



## Burr (Oct 12, 2011)

Wednesdays  Wonderful Workout,
  Great machine workout done to the NHL and MLB broadcast. (life ain’t so bad)
  Had lots of time to just sit and do sets of rep’s and that’s what I did. I did 20 sets on the Bench Press and wide grip pull downs at 115#  Pick Flies and Preacher Curls at 35#, 20 sets. Leg ext. and standing leg curls 5 sets at 35#!
  This getting old ain’t so bad just takes planning and a world class nap. I ain’t to smart so I am spending about 5 hours a day studying  my AI course and I will be soooo smart when I finish BUT, it will be Artificially!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Gettin older myself but feeling better every day.  Now 50 Y/O and lifing heavier than ever.


----------



## Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

Alright, The Red Birds won!!!

I have been working out to the series all week and yesterdays game was unreal!

Got in four great workout this week on the machine and did a full body workout each time, feel great.

I pulled my tail bone a few weeks ago and boy does it hurt at times and it's not getting much better. Think I'll work hard on some Yoga this coming week and see if I can make it better.

Have a wonderful week, LIFE'S GREAT, ENJOY!


----------



## Burr (Nov 15, 2011)

Staying hard on the machine, three dish I could get out side to my free weights but just to much rain.
We have had 24 hours of rain today and I mean rain!!!

BUT, I am staying hard by doing lots of sets on the machine. I put the laptop on a table in front of me and watch Football or Hockey while pushing iron.

Life IS Wonderful, Enjoy Every Little Bit.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Burr said:


> Staying hard on the machine, three dish I could get out side to my free weights but just to much rain.
> We have had 24 hours of rain today and I mean rain!!!
> 
> BUT, I am staying hard by doing lots of sets on the machine. I put the laptop on a table in front of me and watch Football or Hockey while pushing iron.
> ...


 
glad to see you up posting again!  

Stay dry if you can    Our S Florida rains can be strong at times  but usually don't last very long.  Unless there is a hurricane around


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

It was raining here, too, but we weren't getting buckets and buckets!

What's up, brother?


----------



## Burr (Nov 15, 2011)

Sun's out but still wet and could rain anytime.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

10:15 p.m. here. No rain now. Supposed to be getting colder. Trade you PA for the PI!


----------



## Burr (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope, That's north of the _Mason_ and _Dixon's Line!

I'm still fighting the war!!!
_


----------



## Burr (Nov 24, 2011)

Next week I am going to replace my Yoga workout with a Pilate’s workout and try to stick to it. Every time I have tried in the pass I give up because it is very hard BUT, I am getting to old to push iron as hard as I do so I am going to do mostly hard machine workouts three days and do a FULL PILATES workout everyday as per the books/videos.
                 I dug out all my old video’s (CD’s) and books plus some great books and videos on line and Monday morning I will be ready to tie myself in knots!
                 In looking at the pictures and video’s “Then Pilates women ain’t got no boobs none at all”!! They could stand sideways, stick out their tongue and they would look like a zipper! If they didn’t have those little knit shirts on they would look like two eggs in a frying pan with the yokes broken!
  Life’s Wonderful, Enjoy Every Day, I Do


----------



## Burr (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been Pilateswenching, had to put a new water pump on my Suzuki Pickup 4x4 and everything was frozen tight. Three days to get the front of the engine open and now having to drill out two bolts BUT, when I put it back it will be right.
   Worked out on the machine and had the Football games on the radio so it was just nuts and bolts. Head down tail up!

Life's Wonderful, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Dec 8, 2011)

Fridays Great Machine Workout
  To the Thursday Night Football
  Pouring rain, five days now.
  SS:          Bench Press                                                     5x21 #95
                 Front Pull Downs                                            5x21 #95
  SS:          Pick Flies                                                           5x21 #25
                 Preacher one arm Curls                                 5x21 #25
  Seated Cable Rows                                                       5x14 #95
  SS:          Standing one arm Cable X over???s Hi            3x14 #25
                 Standing one arm Cable pull over???s Lo       3x14 #25
  SS:          Standing Leg Curls                                          5x14 #25
                 Seated Leg Ext???s                                                            5x21 #35
  TS:          Toe Raises L,C,R                                                            3x21 #237
  Nice hard workout and game. Life???s great, enjoy!


Anybody know anything about Curt? anyone got a number I'll call him!


----------



## Burr (Dec 22, 2011)

Friday’s Great Machine Workout

To the Thursday Night Football, come on Colts

Pure Sunshine, in the 90’s. Yesterday was 95f

SS:          Bench Press 5x21 #95
                     Front Pull Downs 5x21 #95

SS:          Pic Flies 5x21 #25
                     Preacher one arm Curls 5x21 #25

Seated Cable Rows 5x14 #95

SS:          Standing one arm Cable X over’s Hi 3x14 #25
                     Standing one arm Cable pull over’s Lo 3x14 #25

SS:          Standing Leg Curls 5x14 #25
                     Seated Leg Ext’s 5x21 #35

TS:          Toe Raises L,C,R 3x21 #237

  OK, I’ll be an old man tomorrow BUT, I ain’t getting older, I’m getting better. SO, I’ll add a set starting Monday

Nice hard workout and game. 
  Life’s great, enjoy!


----------



## Burr (Jan 3, 2012)

*Monday Workout @ My Wonderful Home Gym*
  Pilates:
      Warm Up:
  Arm Crosses, Shoulder Circles, Arm Sweeps, Walking Through the Feet, Standing Balance and Relaxation.
     Mobility:
              Rolling Down the Spine, One Leg circles, The Shoulder Bridge
     Abdominal & Back:
  Rolling Back, The Roll-up, The Hundred, The Swimming, One Leg Stretch, Leg Pull Prone, The Side-Kick, The Side-Squeeze & The Side Bend
     Biceps Tri Set:
              DB Seated Bicep Curl                                 4x14 @ 25#
              EZ Bar Preacher Curls                               4x10 @ 60 #
              DB Seated Hammer Curls +Twist           4x14 @ 25#
     Tri Set:
  DB Lying Pullover                                       4x14 @ 65#
              DB Seated Lat’s                                           4x14 @ 20#
              DB seated Rev. Lat’s                                  4x14 @ 10#
     Supper-set:
              DB Wrist Curls                                             4x21 @ 25#
              DB Wrist Ext                                                 4x21 @ 20#
     TriSet:
   Bench Press Flat                                        4x8010 @120#
              Bench Press Inclined                                 4x8-10 @120#
              Bench Press Decline                                  4x8-10 @120#
     Machine:
              Lat Pull Down Front neutral grip           5x14 @ 110#
  Cable Rows                                                  5x14 @ 110#
     Supper Set: 
  Laying Leg Curls                                          4x14 @ 50#
              Seated Leg Ext.                                            4x14 @ 50#
     Tri Set: Calf Machine      C,L,R                           4x21@ 50#


----------



## Burr (Jan 3, 2012)

Tuesday and Thursday Pilates Workout.
  Pilates:
      Warm Up:
  Arm Crosses, Shoulder Circles, Arm Sweeps, Walking Through the Feet, Standing Balance and Relaxation.
     Mobility:
            Rolling Down the Spine, One Leg circles, The Shoulder Bridge
     Abdominal & Back:
  Rolling Back, The Roll-up, The Hundred, The Swimming, One Leg Stretch, Leg Pull Prone, The Side-Kick, The Side-Squeeze & The Side Bend
    Stretches:
            Spine Stretch, Spine Twist, Lower Back Stretch
  Cycling at MMP:
  Then Cycle 20 miles at MMP with heart rate about 100 bps


----------



## Burr (Jan 26, 2012)

Full Body Machine Workout

  Pipe Twist

  15 minutes Yoga, Leg Raises 4x20=80, & Crunches’ 4x50=200

  Super Set:
  Bench Press                                                     5x14 @110#
  Front Pull Downs                                            5x21 @110#

  Tri Set:
  Pick Flies                                                         5x21 @40#
  Preacher Curls                                                 5x14 @40#
  Rev Pull Downs                                              5x14 @40#

  Super Set:
  Cable Push Downs                                          5x14 @ 50#
  One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x14 @ 30#

  Seated Cable Rows                                         5x14 @110

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                         5x14 @ 30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                              5x14 @ 40#

  Tri Set:
  Standing Toe Raises M, L, R                          3x21 @ Me

  What a great week, three of these great workouts. Good 60’s workout music, a little dancing between sets just to stay in rhythm.

  Also had two great 20 miles bike rides keeping my HR around 120BUT, on the last lap I pull out all the stops, big ring little gear and creaming around the corners HR alarms going off as my heart get up over 129bps and little Filipinos’ watching as the big American goes by at 30 mph alarms going off sounding like a fire truck and the ground shaking!

  Wow, life’s great, ENJOY


----------



## Burr (Feb 7, 2012)

OK, I can’t make myself workout at home like I should so I am back in the gym three days a week. I can’t find a riding partner that can keep up or they are young and want to prove how they can leave the old man But I get’em at about 15 miles when they run out of juice.  Maybe I can find someone to ride with but I have “MY iPOD” and it doesn’t talk back, thinks I great (and I’am) so life’s good.
*Burrs Wednesday Workout*


*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*

*4x50=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Flat BB Bench Press                                   3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                              3x10 @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                                        3x14 @ 35#
  Incline DB Flyes                                           3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                            3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lats                                                        3x14 @ 10#
  Bent Over Rows                                          3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                                     3x45 @95#
  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                         3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                            3x21@30#
  tri set:
  Standing toe Raises  C, L, and R  3x21@me
  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Feb 12, 2012)

Burr’s New 3 day Workout Monday
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twists).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
*Squats*[FONT=&quot]                                                     [/FONT]*2x10 @80# *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                      2x10 @ 110#
   Front Seated Pull Downs “short bar”               2x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows  (deep)                                   2x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (deep)                                    2x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
            Standing Leg Curls                                         2x14 @ 35#
            Seated Leg Ext.                                                2x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                           2x21 @ me#

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day
  What a great workout, I pulled back to two sets but I feel good. Maybe next week we’ll go back to three sets.
  Having lots of problems with my sugar, its 178 today and last Monday at the doctors it was 189.57. All my efforts are going into getting my sugar back down to 120 and keeping it there. 
  I HAVE BEEN CHEATING
  Alright got to get my fat ass on the bike and do my 20 miles in the morning, rain or shine.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

How was the ride? Did it rain or did it shine? 

We've had weather that felt like freezing with the wind chill but Old Man Winter has been very generous all season. Only "big" snow was in October!

Hope you and the Mrs. are doing well, my friend.


----------



## Burr (Feb 14, 2012)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*



*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200  Crunches  3x21=63  Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Flat BB Bench Press                               3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                          3x10 @ 95#
  Cable Crossovers                                    3x14 @ 35#

  Incline DB Flye’s                                   3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                                3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lat’s                                                        3x14 @ 10#
  Rev. Side Lat’s                                       3x14 @ 5#
  Bent Over Rows                                     3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                               3x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                 3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                      3x21@30#

  Tri Set:
  Standing Toe Raises  C, L, and R  3x21@me

  Another great workout, got three sets in and I feel great. Right shoulder hurts a little, loaded it down with Ben-Gay.
  Sugar is coming down slowly 168 today/ BP is also trying to come back down. It’s 141/75/61 after workout. My BP has been 110/60 for years but it looks like I lost it the last three months BUT, I will get it and my sugar back down.

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Feb 19, 2012)

*Burr’s Fridays Workout*


*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200 Crunches 3x21=63 Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  EZ Bar Pull Over’s (Skull crushers)               3x14 @ 50# 
  Standing EZ bar Curls                                    3x14 @ 40#
  Standing Rev EZ Bar Curls                            3x14 @ 10#
  Laying DB Pull Over’s                                   3x14 @ 55#

  Super set:
  Preacher DB Curls                                          3x14 @ 40#
  Rev Preacher DB Curls                                  3x14 @ 10#
  Seated Hammer Curls                                    3x14 @ 25#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                         3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                              3x21@30#


  Tri set:
  Standing Toe Raises       C, L, and R              3x21@me

  Great week of workouts. I feel real good about the effort I put in and I will put in more effort next week. Hopefully Mondays sugar reading will be low, I think I found out what is running my sugar up.

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Burr (Feb 20, 2012)

Burr’s New 3 day Workout  Monday
  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
*Squats*[FONT=&quot]                                                     [/FONT]*3x10 @80# *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Dead Lift Upright                                                      3x10 @ 110#
   Front Seated Pull Downs “short bar”               3x14 @110#
  Seated Cable Rows  (deep)                         3x14 @110#
  DB Bent Over Rows (deep)                          3x14 @ 35#
  Super Set:
            Standing Leg Curls                               3x14 @ 35#
            Seated Leg Ext.                                      3x14 @35#
  Tri Set
  Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                 3x21 @ me#

  Great workout, good pump and I fell Greeeaaat!

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Burr (Feb 20, 2012)

The Great Manila Memorial Park (Guiguinto, Bulacan) 
  Music:        Beethoven
  Bike:           Road
  Weather:             Sunny, 90f

  Miles:                   20

  HR:                       
            Low:           115
            Cruising:    123
            High:          138
  Thoughts & Feelings:
  Great ride on a two mile course. Very little wind.
  Just a great ride!!


----------



## Burr (Feb 21, 2012)

*Burrs Wednesday Workout*



*Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists*


*4x50=200 Crunches 3x21=63 Leg Raises (these kill me)*


  Flat BB Bench Press                               3x10 @ 95# 
  Incline BB Bench Press                          3x10 @ 60#
  Cable Crossovers                                    3x14 @ 35#

  Incline DB Flies’                                    3x14 @ 15#
  Shoulder Press                                                3x14 @ 25#
  Side Lat’s                                                3x14 @ 10#
  Rev. Side Lat’s                                       3x14 @ 5#
  Bent Over Rows                                     3x45 @ 95#
  BB Shrugs                                               3x45 @95#

  Super Set:
  Standing Leg Curls                                 3x21@30#
  Seated Leg Ext.                                      3x21@30#

  Tri Set:
  Standing Toe Raises C, L, and R   3x21@me

  Another marvelous workout, feel great. Sugar down to 161

  Don’t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day

  Life’s Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Mar 7, 2012)

*Burrs Wednesday 5x5 Workout*


*Pipe Twist, *

  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
  Hyperextensions                             2x10

  Superset:
*Hack Squats                            5 x 5 #110*

  Front Squats                            5 x 5 #110

  Deadlifts                                         5 x 5 # 110

  Super Set:
  Toe Press                                5 x 5 #445
  Leg Press                                 5 x 5 #445

  Super Set:
  Leg Curls                                        5 x 5 #30
  Leg Ext                                   5 x 5 #30
  I got the Pump, what a great workout. Missed 4 workouts with a very bad head cold and I forced myself to go to the gym but it was a great workout and I had a great pump.
  Can???t wait until Friday


----------



## Burr (Mar 10, 2012)

*Burrs 5x5 Friday Workout*
*Pipe Twist, *

  Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
  Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)

  Hyperextensions                            2x10


*Biceps*: 
   Seated Preacher Curls                        5 x 5 #45
   Seated Preacher  Rev. Curls              5 x 5 #20
   Standing Rev, Cable Pull Downs      5 x 5#100

*Triceps:* 
   Skull Crushers                                    5 x 5 #50
   Standing Cable Push Downs             5 x 5 #100
   Bent Over Cable Tri Ext with Rope 5 X 5 #100

*Shoulders:* 

   Seated Arnold Dumbbell Presses      5 x 5 #40
   Standing DB Shoulder Presses          5 x 5 #40
   Seated Dumbbell Lat Raises             5 x 5 #25


  Tri Toe Raises center, left & right     5x5 me

  Great workout, got a great pump and I feel great.


----------



## Burr (Mar 18, 2012)

Burrs *Monday Workout*
Sugar 122, BP 138/62/48
Chest and Back
[h=1]Pipe Twist,[/h]Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)

[h=2]Incline Bench BB Presses        5 x 5 #95[/h]Dumbbell Pull Over                5 x 5 #45
Bench Presses                          5 x 5 #115
Decline Bench BB Presses 5 x 5 #95

TriSet:
Machine Pecs Deck Flies        5 x 5 #55
Rev Pull Downs                      5 x 5 #55
Pull Downs to front                 5 x 5 #110

Seated Cable Rows                 5 x 5 #****110

Barbell bent over row             5 x 5 #45

Tri Set:
 Toe Raises (L,R,S)           5 x 5 #Me
Back working out at home. Just can’t put up with the hate towards foreigners and they try to cheat me everyday out of just 5 Paso’s but it’s cheating so I’ll just workout at home.


----------



## Burr (Mar 21, 2012)

[h=1]Burrs Wednesday 5x5 Workout[/h]Sugar 135 BP 122/68/49

[h=1]Pipe Twist,[/h]Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)


[h=2]Squats                                     5 x 5 #135[/h] 
Deadlifts                                         5 x 5 # 135

Super Set:
Leg Curls                                        5 x 5 #30
Leg Ext                                   5 x 5 #30

Tri Set:
        Toe Raises M-L-R                  5x5 #me

Short but hard.


----------



## Burr (Apr 22, 2012)

Monday, Full Body Machine Workout 5x10

To hot to go outside. Still got a nice little burn.

Life's Great, Enjoy


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 23, 2012)

Love your attitude! Well played 

B


----------



## Burr (Apr 29, 2012)

Great machine workout today. Good sweat.
BP a little high, Sugar a little high.

BP 137/64/51 and sugar 139. The 20 mile ride tomorrow in 100 degree heat should take care of that!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

What's the good word, brother?


----------



## Burr (May 14, 2012)

Burrs Machine Full Body
Sugar 127, BP 110/58/57 Feel much better but I took it easy with #85 and #50 on the curls.
I’ll see if I can’t cycle maybe 10 miles tomorrow. I have lost 12 pounds and about 2 inches on my arms.
I will get hard in two weeks and get my 2 inches back.

M-W-F Inside Raining
[h=1]Pipe Twist,[/h]Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twists).
Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)

Bench Press                                                        5x14 @85#
Pic’s                                                                    5x14 @50 #
Front Pull Downs                                              5x14 @85#
Rev Front Pull Downs                                                5x14@85#

Dead Lifts                                                           5x10 @85#
Seated Cable Rows                                            5x10 @85#

Leg Extensions                                                   5x5 @40#
Leg Curls   (standing)                                        5x5 @25#

Standing Triceps Extensions                            5x5 @65#
Preacher Curls                                                    5x14 @50#

DB Wrist Curls                                                  5x5 @45#
DB Rev Wrist Curls                                           5x5 @15#

Standing Toe Raises                                          3x21@ Me


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

Burr, I appreciate all the visits and the good words offered in my training journal, brother. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Burr (Jun 12, 2012)

Burr’s Wonderful Machine Workout
Monday/Wednesday/Friday
Weight 232 Hours Sleep 6 plus a World Class nap later today. (I do stocks at night)
BP 130/58/50 (A little high for me)
Ss{Bench Press                                                5x10#120
    Lat Pull Downs                                            5x10#120
Ss{Butter Flies                                                 5x10#35
    Preacher Curls                                             5x10#35
Ss{ Biceps Curls                                               5x10#35
   Rope Triceps  Ext.                                        5X10#35
TriSet{Single arm cable pull across             5x10#35
       Wrist Curls                                                5x10#35
       Rev. Wrist Curls                                       5x10#35
Ss{Standing Leg Curls                                     5X10#35
     Seated Leg Ext.                                          5x10#35
Standing Toe Raises                                       5x21#me


----------



## Burr (Jun 14, 2012)

6/15/12 Friday

Same Workout, feel great

Sugar high, I cheated last night. Sugar 159  BP 115/66/56

Just a real nice workout, took my time and got a Great Pump AND the Arnold is wrong, "It Ain't Better"


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

Burr said:


> 6/15/12 Friday
> 
> Same Workout, feel great
> 
> ...



Lmao 

And I saw your mention of the "World Class Nap" -- gotta love those!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

Burr said:


> 6/15/12 Friday
> 
> Same Workout, feel great
> 
> ...



Lmao 

And I saw your mention of the "World Class Nap" -- gotta love those!


----------



## Burr (Jun 20, 2012)

Burr’s New Dumb-Bell Workout.
Wednesday, June 20, 2012 
I’ll start this routine with 10# & 15# Dumb-Bells and see how it goes.
Arms:


Push-ups                                                             3x10=me
Concentration Curls                                        3x10=10
Two-Arm kickback                                           3x10=10
Hammer Curl                                                     3x10=10
Zottman Curl                                                      3x10=10
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=10
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Row                                                 3x10=10
Dumb-Bell Press-up                                        3x10=10
Shrugs                                                                  3x10=10
Bench Press                                                       3x10-10
Bent over Flies                                                  3x10=10
Punching                                                             2x10=10
Shoulder”


External Rotations                                           2x12-15=10
Internal Rotations                                            2x12-15=10
Seated Shoulder Press                                  3x10=10
Lateral Raises                                                     3x10=10
Front Raise                                                         3x10=10
Halo                                                                       3x10=10
Legs;


Bulgarian Split Squats                                     2x10=10
One-Leg Romanian Dead lift’s                    2x10=10
Suno Squats                                                       3x10=10
Reverse Lunge                                                  2x10=10
Side Step-up                                                      2x10=10
Abs & Core;


Wood-chop                                                        2x10=10
Side Plank Snatch                                             2x10-10
Rollout  (crawl, I have Hex head’s)            2x10-me
Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                   2x10=10
Weighted Hip Raise                                         3x10=10
Side Plank with Lateral Raise                       2x10-10
Don’t Forget Your Grippers
I did the first set with 10# for form then did 15## the other two!
Damn good workout and pump.


----------



## Burr (Jun 22, 2012)

Burr’s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day_Fri__Time 10am____to_11:15am___
Sugar_146_ BP122/60____ HR_53____ Weather_Hot_______
20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225`
Arms:


Push-ups                                              3x10=229# me
Concentration Curls                            3x10=10-15#
Two-Arm kickback                              3x10=15-20#
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=15-20#
Zottman Curl                                       3x10=15#
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=15-20-25#
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Row                                   3x10=20-25-30#
Dumb-Bell Press-up                            3x10=30-35#
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35#
Bench Press                                         3x10=15-20-25#
Bent over Flies                                                3x10=10-15#
Punching                                             2x10=10#
Shoulder;


External Rotations                              2x12=15-10#
Internal Rotations                               2x12=15-10#
Seated Shoulder Press                        3x10=15#
Lateral Raises                                     3x10=10#
Front Raise                                          3x10=15#
Halo                                                     3x10=15-25-35#
Legs;


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)              3x10=110
 Leg Ext                                               3x10=35#
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=25#
Standing Leg Ext.                                3x21=229# Me
Abs & Core;


Wood-chop                                          2x10=20#
Side Plank Snatch                                2x10=20#
Rollout (crawl, I have Hex head’s)      2x10=Me
Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                    2x10=35#
Weighted Hip Raise                            3x10=20#
Side Plank with Lateral Raise             2x10-20#
Don’t Forget Your Grippers
Nice Workout, good Pump! I feel good about it!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like a great workout, Burr! 

What kind of gripper do you have? I should really add wrist curls to my program.


----------



## Burr (Jun 27, 2012)

Curt, be sure to do rev. curls also. Half the weight of the reg.curls


----------



## Burr (Jun 27, 2012)

Burr’s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day__wed____Time_8_____to__9:30____
Sugar__150__ BP_143/66___ HR_45____ Weather_Hot & Dry_______
20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225`
Arms:


Push-ups          Sissy                             3x10=_half me
Concentration Curls                            3x10=25
Two-Arm kickback                              3x10=30
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=30
Zottman Curl                                       3x10=25
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=35
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                  3x10=30
Dumb-Bell Press-up                            3x10=30
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35
Bench Press                                         3x10-35
Bent over Flies                                                3x10=20
Punching                                             2x10=20
Shoulder”


External Rotations                              2x12=20
Internal Rotations                               2x12=20
Seated Shoulder Press                        3x10=25
Lateral Raises                                     3x10=10
Front Raise                                          3x10=10
Halo                                                     3x10=35
Legs;


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)              3x10=120
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x10=35
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=25
Standing Toe Raises                            3x21=229
Abs & Core;


Wood-chop                                          2x10=_______
Side Plank Snatch                                2x10=_______
Rollout (crawl, I have Hex head’s)      2x10=_______
Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                    2x10=_______
Weighted Hip Raise                            3x10=_______
Side Plank with Lateral Raise             2x10-_______
Don’t Forget Your Grippers


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 27, 2012)

Burr said:


> Burr’s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day__wed____Time_8_____to__9:30____
> Sugar__150__ BP_143/66___ HR_45____ Weather_Hot & Dry_______
> 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225`
> Arms:
> ...




Burr,

that looks so great. I wish, I had the time!  I am starting my series, so let's see what happens.


----------



## Burr (Jun 27, 2012)

owl, always try to put yourself first. If you lose your health then you will have a problem. even 15 minute of hard traning when you get out of bed will help.

STAY HARD Keep the pump


----------



## Burr (Jun 29, 2012)

Burr’s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day Fri/Date=  062912Time=8:30  to 10:30
Sugar=150  BP =  123/61HR= 49 Sleep=8  Weather= Rain
 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225
Arms:


Push-ups          Sissy                             3x10=
Concentration Curls                            3x10=25
Two-Arm kickback                              3x10=25
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=25
Zottman Curl                                       3x10=20
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=25
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                  3x10=25
Dumb-Bell Press-up                            3x10=25-30
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35
Bench Press                                         3x10=30
Bent over Flies                                                3x10=15
Punching                                             2x10=15
Shoulder:


External Rotations                              2x12=
Internal Rotations                               2x12=
Seated Shoulder Press                        3x10=15-20
Lateral Raises                                     3x10=15
Front Raise                                          3x10=15
Halo                                                     3x10=35
Legs:


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)              3x10=80
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x10=30
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=20
Standing Toe Raises                            3x21=me
Abs & Core;


Wood-chop                                          2x10=10-15
Side Plank Snatch                                2x10=
Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                    2x10=35
Side Plank with Lateral Raise             2x10=
Don’t Forget Your Grippers


----------



## Burr (Jul 6, 2012)

Week in Review!
Got a new workout partner last week, this would have been his 9[SUP]th[/SUP] workout if he showed up all the time. As it was today was his 5[SUP]th[/SUP] and I busted his butt. He?s a Methodist Minister and a nice guy (60yo) and says he wants to get big like me, we?ll see. If he shows up Monday I?ll put it on him again. About half of what I do.
I did the full body Dumb-Bell workout Monday and Wednesday and we did a full machine workout today (Friday). I love the feel of the Dumb-Bells, and I love the pump I get from using them! Boy I like to push iron and ?get the pump? then walk in ?the mall and get the look?.
Everyone wants the build but no one wants to earn it!!!


----------



## Burr (Jul 8, 2012)

Burr?s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day/Date=Monday 7/7/12  Time= 8 to9:30a
Sugar=132 BP/HR =140/66/46  Sleep= 8 Weather=Hot & Damp
 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225
Arms:


Concentration Curls                            3x10=20#
One-Arm kickback                              3x10=20#
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=20#
Standing Rev. Curl                              3x10=15#
Preacher Curls                                                3x10=20#
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=15#
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                  3x10=30#
Dumb-Bell Press-up                            3x10=30#
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35#
Bench Press                                         3x10=35#
Bent over Flies                                                3x10=10#
Laying Pull Over?s                               2x10=35#
Shoulder:


Cable one arm cross over?s                2x10=35#
Cable one arm pull across                  2x10=35#
Seated Shoulder Press                        3x10=30#
Standing Lateral Flies                         3x10=10#
Front Raise                                          3x10=10#
Standing Dumb-bell pull over             3x10=30#
Legs:


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)              3x10=115#
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x10=35#
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=20#
Standing Toe Raises                            3x21=229# (ME)
Abs & Core;


Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                    2x10=35#
Don?t Forget Your Grippers  2X50 3x a day!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

Burr, how's the biking and pumping going, brother?


----------



## Burr (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pumping just not posting. To much rain to ride. I'll post my workout later today!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool. We're getting some rain here today. Yesterday was a beautiful summer day - spent it at the pool.


----------



## Burr (Jul 26, 2012)

Is school out???


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

Burr said:


> Is school out???



Yes, but just for a while longer. We go back August 6. So early! lol Oh, well. It's a nice few days yet to go.


----------



## Burr (Jul 26, 2012)

Just Think, 25 more years and you can be off all the time like me.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2012)

Burr said:


> Just Think, 25 more years and you can be off all the time like me.



lol I will work until I drop. Retirement might just kill me. Here I have a week off and I'm unable to set a schedule that includes SLEEP. I'm terrible at organizing my day without a schedule laid out for me.


----------



## Burr (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you check out the Obama prayer thing???


----------



## Burr (Jul 29, 2012)

Pumping three days a week, just not posting:

Full Body Machine Workout
Date/Day 07/30/12_ Time 0800_to0830_
Sugar 126_ BP/HR 145/65/47_ Sleep _7_____ Weather _light rain_____

Pipe Twist

15 minutes Yoga, Leg Raises 4x20=80, & Crunches? 4x50=200

Super Set:
1. Bench Press                                                 5x10 @110#
2. Front Pull Downs                                        5x10 @110#

Tri Set:
Pick Flies                                                        5x10 @55#
Preacher Curls                                                5x10 @55#
Rev Pull Downs                                              5x10 @55#

Super Set:
Cable Push Downs                                          5x5 @ 65#
One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x5 @ 65#

Super Set:
Cable Cross  Over?s                                       5x5 @ 65#
Cable Pull Across                                           5x5@ 65#

Seated Cable Rows                                                     5x10 @110#

Super Set:
Standing Leg Curls                                          5x10 @ 30#
 Seated Leg Ext.                                              5x10 @ 40#

Tri Set:
Standing Toe Raises M,L,R                            3x10 @ Me


Remember Your Grippers 3x50 three times a day


----------



## Burr (Aug 1, 2012)

Burr?s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day/Date=8/1/12  Time=0800  to0930
Sugar=136  BP150/62HR 49=  Sleep=7  Weather=Heavy Rain
With the Preacher Man, he tries when he it here!!
 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225
Arms:


Concentration Curls                           3x10=30
One-Arm kickback                              3x10=35
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=25
Standing Rev. Curl                              3x10=15
Preacher Curls                                                3x10=25
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=35
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                 3x10=35
Dumb-Bell Over Head Press              3x10=30
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35
Bench Press                                        3x10=35
Bent over Flies                                               3x10=20
Laying Pull Over?s                               2x10=35
Shoulder:


Cable one arm cross over?s               2x10=35
Cable one arm pull across                 2x10=35
Seated Shoulder Press                       3x10=35
Standing Lateral Flies                         3x10=20
Front Raise                                         3x10=20
Standing Dumb-bell pull over                       3x10=35
Legs:


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)             3x10=115
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x10=25
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=25
Standing Toe Raises                           3x21=m2
Abs & Core;


Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                   2x10=35
Don?t Forget Your Grippers


----------



## Burr (Aug 16, 2012)

Full Body Machine Workout
Date/Day8/17/12 Friday Time 09:30_t0 10:_
Sugar ____ BP/HR ____________ Sleep ______ Weather ______

Pipe Twist


Super Set:
1. Bench Press                                                            5x10 @110#
2. Front Pull Downs                                       5x10 @110#

Tri Set:


Pick Flies                                                        5x10 @55#
Preacher Curls                                                            5x10 @55#
Rev Pull Downs                                              5x10 @55#
 
Super Set:


Cable Push Downs                                          5x5 @ 65#
One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x5 @ 65#
 

Tri Set:


Standing Toe Raises M,L,R                           3x10 @ Me
 

Remember Your Grippers 3x50 three times a day

I got the PUMP, I got the PUMP.
Short, hard workout. I feel good


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

Burr said:


> Did you check out the Obama prayer thing???



Did you post it on my Facebook? I don't remember seeing it, Burr.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 29, 2012)

Burr,  

I have just looked at your workouts, and you are amazing. I wish that you'd post some pix of yourself, so I can brag to my friends with full view of you.  We have a few gals that are over 65 and they'd be amazed.

truly inspiration you are!

I read your oil rash comment, what sort of oil is it you are using,  RX stuff?


----------



## Burr (Aug 30, 2012)

Full Body Machine Workout
Date/Day Friday 8/31/2012   Time _10am_to  11am
Sugar _134___ BP/HR 146/67/50__ Sleep _5_____ Weather _sunny hot_____

Pipe Twist

15 minutes Yoga, Leg Raises 4x20=80, & Crunches? 4x50=200

Super Set:
1. Bench Press                                                 5x14 @110#
2. Front Pull Downs                                        5x14 @110#

Tri Set:


Pick Flies                                                        5x10 @55#
Preacher Curls                                                5x10 @55#
Rev Pull Downs                                              5x10 @55#
 
Super Set:


Cable Push Downs                                          5x5 @ 65#
One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x5 @ 65#
 
Super Set:


Cable Cross  Over?s                                       5x5 @ 65#
Cable Pull Across                                           5x5@ 65#
 
Seated Cable Rows                                                     5x10 @110#

Super Set:


Standing Leg Curls                                          5x10 @ 30#
 Seated Leg Ext.                                              5x10 @ 40#
 
Tri Set:


Standing Toe Raises M,L,R                            3x10 @ Me
 

Remember Your Grippers 3x50 three times a day


----------



## Burr (Aug 30, 2012)

Owl, I use a First Aid Cream on the rash so it stays a little soft. Still hurts

I'll get some pictures soon BUT, I want you to show them to some 50 year old's. Them 65ers can't keep up!!!
When you going to email me some pictures? You still spending all your time with your "NEW" workout partner? My heart is broken!!

Life is great, enjoy.


----------



## Burr (Sep 8, 2012)

Full Body Machine Workout
Date/Day ______________ Time ______to_______
Sugar ____ BP/HR ____________ Sleep ______ Weather ______
Got three of these in this week. Staying hard. Feel good and got a pump.
Been fighting sugar all week because I cheat and eat candy, got all the candy out of the house, no will power. The salt in the candy also ran my BP up.

I WILL DO BETTER NEXT WEEK, FORSURE!!

Pipe Twist

15 minutes Yoga, Leg Raises 4x20=80, & Crunches? 4x50=200

Super Set:
1. Bench Press                                                 5x10 @110#
2. Front Pull Downs                                        5x10 @110#

Tri Set:


Pick Flies                                                         5x10 @55#
Preacher Curls                                                 5x10 @55#
Rev Pull Downs                                              5x10 @55#
 
Super Set:


Cable Push Downs                                          5x5 @ 65#
One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x5 @ 65#
 
Super Set:


Cable Cross  Over?s                                        5x5 @ 65#
Cable Pull Across                                            5x5@ 65#
 
Seated Cable Rows                                                     5x10 @110#

Super Set:


Standing Leg Curls                                         5x10 @ 30#
 Seated Leg Ext.                                             5x10 @ 40#
 
Tri Set:


Standing Toe Raises M,L,R                            3x10 @ Me
 

Remember Your Grippers 3x50 three times a day


----------



## Burr (Sep 19, 2012)

Guess I better UpDate!!!

Same old Machine Workouts but I changed to Decline Crunches 50x4=200 (they hurt more)

Lots of rain everyday, every thing is green. Walls, wallet, shoes. Everything is green mole!!!

I am getting lots of study time and reading time !!!


----------



## Burr (Oct 6, 2012)

I did three hard machine workout this last week doing 5x21 of most everything.
I have added a nice Yoga/Pilates workout to T,T,S plus riding if the weather lets me get out.

I am having a lot of back pain and I hope the Yoga & Pilates will cure that. (with Advil)

Life's great, ENJOY


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2012)

My back is good at the moment. ^^^^ Hope yours is feeling better soon, Burr!


----------



## Burr (Oct 7, 2012)

Burr?s New Dumb-Bell Workout. Day/Date=10/08/2012  Time=0830  to10:00
Sugar=153  BP/HR =110/62/48  Sleep= 8 Weather=Hot
 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225
Arms:


Concentration Curls                           3x10=20,25,30
One-Arm kickback                              3x10=20
Hammer Curl                                      3x10=20
Standing Rev. Curl                              3x10=10
Preacher Curls                                                3x10=20
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x10=25
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                 3x10=35
Dumb-Bell Over Head Press              3x10=35
Shrugs                                                 3x10=35
Bench Press                                        3x10=35
Bent over Flies                                               3x10=15
Laying Pull Over?s                               2x10=35
Shoulder:


Cable one arm cross over?s               2x10=30
Cable one arm pull across                 2x10=30
Seated Shoulder Press                       3x10=35
Standing Lateral Flies                         3x10=15
Front Raise                                         3x10=15
Standing Dumb-bell pull over                       3x10=35
Legs:


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)             3x10=110
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x10=30
Standing Leg Curls                              3x10=20
Standing Toe Raises                           3x21=me (235)
Abs & Core;


Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                   2x10=35
Don?t Forget Your Grippers
Went light after being on the machine for a month. I will try to stay with the free weights as much as I can. I feel great with the free weights, the machine sucks!!!
In will do 1:30 Pilates tomorrow, I have a lot to learn and I?ll go slow.


----------



## Burr (Nov 4, 2012)

Burr?s New 3 day Workout  Monday
Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
Squats                                                     3x10 @80# 
Dead Lift Upright                                                      3x10 @ 110#
 Front Seated Pull Downs ?short bar?               3x14 @110#
Seated Cable Rows (deep)                         3x14 @110#
DB Bent Over Rows (deep)                          3x14 @ 35#
Super Set:
          Standing Leg Curls                               3x14 @ 35#
          Seated Leg Ext.                                      3x14 @35#
Tri Set
Standing Calf Raises L-C-R                 3x21 @ me#

Don?t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day


----------



## Burr (Nov 5, 2012)

The Old Man just did his first Pilates Mat Workout following the ?My First Pilates Workout? video.
I was able to do all but two of the movements and boy will I be sore tomorrow! I had the help of three wonderful little dog who thought if ?Dad? is on the floor he must want to play!!
               Think I?ll do this every other day for a week or so until I get good at it before adding the Ball workout in two weeks.
               Those skinny two sisters tried to kill me; they must hate Fat Old Men. But I remember the Radio City Rockettes, so they are not far behind me!!!! But they may look a lot better!


----------



## Burr (Nov 6, 2012)

A hard 5x5 three days a week.
Pipe twist
Yoga: 3 Balance, 4 Stretches, 6 Spine twist. Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 3x21=63
Flat Bench Press                                             5x5@ 95#
Incline Bench                                                   5x5@ 95#
EZ Bar pull over?s                                            5x5@ 85#
Dead Lifts                                                         5x5@ 145#
Bent Over Rows                                              5x5@ 145#
Preacher Curls EZ BAR                                   5x5@85#
Bent over DB kick backs                               5x5@35#
Overhead Extensions                                   5x5@35#
Bent over Flies                                                          5x5@15#
Bent over rev. Flies                                        5x5@10#
Toe Raises C-L-R                                             5x5@ Me
This is my come back workout, I will increase weight as able!!
Cycling & Pilates Tues, Thu, & Sat.
Remember your grippers twice a day!!


----------



## Burr (Nov 8, 2012)

Did my "Hard 5x5" today!
   I am sore from the last two days. The machine sure let me get lazy BUT I am coming back.
   I worked hard and I can feel it, added a little weight on three items.
   I set up a fan to help keep cool in the 90 degree weather and all three of my wonderful little dog sit in front blocking the wind, and I think the big Lab broke wind!
   I will do a hard 20 miles on my road bike tomorrow. I WILL STAY HARD. I am a BUFF and I am going to get "BUFFER" !!


----------



## Burr (Nov 12, 2012)

Another great 5x5 workout.
Preacher showed up so I tried to hurt him.
I am sure sore but glad I am pushing. I have also built a 3x8 table for my plants,THAT IS WORK
Weather is in the high 80's today and it rained in the afternoon.
HAD A GREAT NAP
Life is Great, Enjoy


----------



## Burr (Nov 14, 2012)

Adding a few larger plate

A hard 5x5 three days a week.
Pipe twist
Yoga: 3 Balance, 4 Stretches, 6 Spine twist. Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 3x21=63
Flat Bench Press                                             5x5@ 115#
Incline Bench                                                   5x5@ 115#
EZ Bar pull over?s                                            5x5@ 85#
Dead Lifts                                                         5x5@ 145#
Bent Over Rows                                              5x5@ 145#
Preacher Curls EZ BAR                                   5x5@85#
Bent over DB kick backs                               5x5@35#
Overhead Extensions                                   5x5@35#
Bent over Flies                                                          5x5@20#
Bent over rev. Flies                                        5x5@20#
Toe Raises C-L-R                                             5x5@ Me
This is my come back workout, I will increase weight as able!!
Cycling & Pilates Tues, Thu, & Sat.
Remember your grippers twice a day!!


----------



## Burr (Nov 18, 2012)

One Hour, thirty minutes hard 5x5 today.
Added about 10# today for this week and see how it goes.
After 5 hard 5x5 workouts I am popping back out. 
I AM GREAT AND I LOOK GREAT. If I don't think so no one will!!!


----------



## Burr (Nov 27, 2012)

A hard 5x5 three days a week.
Sugar 126, BP 146/64/48, 6 hours sleep and Oatmeal with raisins and Equal!
Pipe twist
Yoga: 3 Balance, 4 Stretches, 6 Spine twist. Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 3x21=63
Flat Bench Press 5x5@ 115#
Incline Bench 5x5@ 115#
EZ Bar pull over?s 5x5@ 85#
Dead Lifts 5x5@ 135#
Bent Over Rows 5x5@ 135#
Preacher Curls EZ BAR 5x5@85#
Bent over DB kick backs 5x5@35#
Overhead Extensions 5x5@35#
Bent over Flies 5x5@20#
Bent over rev. Flies 5x5@20#
Toe Raises C-L-R 5x5@ Me
I worked slow and hard, felt the burn.
Cycling & Pilates Tues, Thu, & Sat.
Remember your grippers twice a day!!


----------



## Burr (Nov 29, 2012)

Did my "Hard 5x5" workout today. To the pace of TNF!!

Sugar 141 BP 136/57/49 6 hours sleep & ate Pizza last night but oatmeal, raisin and equal for breakfast!


----------



## Burr (Dec 2, 2012)

Full Body Machine Workout (Rainy Day)
Date/Day Monday Time _07:30 to 8:30
Sugar 164 BP/HR 162/70/43 Sleep 4 Weather, Rain, Fog and Typhoon on the way!!
Ate a lot of fruit yesterday evening.
Damn, SD just got beat!!

Pipe Twist

15 minutes Yoga, Leg Raises 4x20=80, & Crunches? 4x50=200

Super Set:
1. Bench Press                                                            5x10 @110#
2. Front Pull Downs                                       5x10 @110#

Tri Set:


Pick Flies                                                        5x10 @55#
Preacher Curls                                                            5x10 @55#
Rev Pull Downs                                              5x10 @55#
 
Super Set:


Cable Push Downs                                          5x5 @ 65#
One Arm Cable Rows                                     5x5 @ 65#
 
Super Set:


Cable Cross  Over?s                                       5x5 @ 65#
Cable Pull Across                                           5x5@ 65#
 
Seated Cable Rows                                                     5x10 @110#

Super Set:


Standing Leg Curls                                         5x10 @ 30#
 Seated Leg Ext.                                             5x10 @ 40#
 
Tri Set:


Standing Toe Raises M,L,R                           3x10 @ Me
 

Remember Your Grippers 3x50 three times a day


----------



## Burr (Dec 6, 2012)

A hard 5x5 three days a week.
Sugar 141, BP 181/81/48, 3 hours sleep and Oatmeal with raisins and Equal!
Ate Cheatoes last night and the salt got me, plus being up haft the night with the stock market.
Had a great Yoga, held everything for 14 breaths and pulled real good.
Pipe twist
Yoga: 3 Balance, 4 Stretches, 6 Spine twist. Crunches 4x50=200 & Leg Raises 3x21=63
Had the Oakland game on but I think most of the team missed the bus!!!
Flat Bench Press 5x5@ 115#
Incline Bench 5x5@ 115#
EZ Bar pull over?s 5x5@ 85#
Dead Lifts 5x5@ 135#
Bent Over Rows 5x5@ 135#
Preacher Curls EZ BAR 5x5@85#
Bent over DB kick backs 5x5@35#
Overhead Extensions 5x5@35#
Bent over Flies 5x5@20#
Bent over rev. Flies 5x5@20#
Toe Raises C-L-R 5x5@ Me
I worked slow and hard, felt the burn.
I just had a great workout today! Wow, I?ll do it again Monday
Cycling & Pilates Tues, Thu, & Sat.
Remember your grippers twice a day!!


----------



## Burr (Dec 24, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from tomorrow.*

Tell me why??

We  had my birthday party at Shakeys and we bought home enough food to feed  a small Army and yet MY WIFE has been in the kitchen cooking all  afternoon, Why?


----------



## Burr (Jan 6, 2013)

Burr?s New Dumb-Bell Workout. 
Day/Date= Monday 1/7/13 Time= 2Hr?s
Sugar=187     BP/HR = 125/57/50 Sleep=7Hr?s     Weather=overcast/damp/hot
Ate a banana before taking my sugar, 15 minute and it shot up to 187
 20 Minute Yoga/Pilates Workout & Crunches 3x75=225
Arms:


Concentration Curls                            3x14=30#
One-Arm kickback                              3x14=25#
Hammer Curl                                      3x14=20#
Standing Rev. Curl                              3x14=15#
Preacher Curls                                                3x14=60#
Overhead Triceps Ext.                                    3x14=25#
Chest & Back:


Bent-Over Rows                                  3x14=35#
Dumb-Bell Over Head Press               3x14=25#
Shrugs                                                 3x21=35#
Bench Press                                         3x14=35#
Bent over Flies                                                3x14=15#
Laying Pull Over?s                               2x14=35#
Shoulder:


Cable one arm cross over?s                2x14=50#
Cable one arm pull across                  2x14=50#
Seated Shoulder Press                        3x14=85#
Front Raise                                          3x14=25#
Standing Dumb-bell pull over             3x14=35#
Legs:


Cable Dead Lifts (bad knees)              3x14=110#
 Seated Leg Ext                                   3x14=30#
Standing Leg Curls                              3x14=20#
Standing Toe Raises                            3x21=Me
Abs & Core;


Dumb-Bell Side Bends                                    2x21=35#
Don?t Forget Your Grippers


----------



## Burr (Apr 22, 2013)

Great Monday workout. Worked hard, fast and got down the road.


----------



## Burr (Apr 23, 2013)

[h=1]Burr?s  Wednesday Workout ?Date?_________[/h] 
Sugar_179_ BP_140/68/58_ Sleep _6_Weather _HOT_

Music on iPod Headphones (Loud, I don?t want to talk) _ Podrunner_

[h=1]Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists[/h] 
[h=2]4x50=200 Crunches 3x21=63 Leg Raises (these kill me)[/h] 
Flat BB Bench Press                               3x10-@-110# 
Incline BB Bench Press                          3x10-@-85 #

Dumbbell Flies Flat Bench                    3x14-@-30*#
Dumbbell Flies Incline                           3x14-@-20#
EZ Bar Pull Over?s                                 3x14-@-55#

Shoulder Press                                                3x14-@-45#
Side Lat?s Standing                                3x14-@-25#
Rev. Side Lat?s                                       3x14-@-10#
Bent-Over Rows                                     3x14-@-55#

Standing Toe Raises  C, L, and R          3x10-@-237#

Time in Gym_1:10_

Don?t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day
Great Workout, feel great, look great, I Am Great.


----------



## Burr (Apr 26, 2013)

[h=1]Burr?s Fridays Workout Date_4/26/13_[/h] 
Sugar_168_ BP_123/63/57_ Sleep_6__ Weather _Hot_

Music on iPod Headphones (Loud, I don?t want to talk)100 wkout song_

[h=1]Pipe Twist, Yoga, 3-Balances, 4 -Stretches & 6-Spine Twists[/h][h=2][/h][h=2]Crunches 4x50, Leg Raises 3x21 (these kill me)[/h] 
EZ Bar Pull Over?s (Skull crushers)               3x14-@ -50# 
Standing EZ bar Curls                                    3x14-@ -50#
Standing Rev EZ Bar Curls                            3x14-@ -25#

Super set:
Preacher EZ Bar Curls                                    3x14-@ -45#
Rev Preacher EZ Bar Curls                            3x14-@ -20#
Seated Hammer Curls                                    3x14-@ -30#

Super Set:
Standing Leg Curls                                         3x10-@-30#
Seated Leg Ext.                                              3x10-@-40#

Tri set:
Standing Toe Raises       C, L, and R              3x10-@-237
Time in Gym_1:30_
Don?t Forget Your Gripers, Three Times a Day 
Great Friday workout feel good but am very sore this afternoon.


----------



## Burr (Apr 29, 2013)

Had a great Monday Leg Workout

I am thinking of going to a four day workout starting next week.


----------

